# Holyland Olivewood Group Buy - Closed



## meshel (Mar 19, 2007)

UPDATE 03/26 - Blanks have shipped from Israel to Chris, this will take some time, but I shipped it priority (expensive) so it won't be that long. Once it gets there, I'm sure Chris will update you all.
**************
UPDATE 03/22 - OK, we are really done now (barring cancellations) all blanks ae spoken of. Thank you all for ordering, those who didn't get - we will have something for you too soon...
***************
UPDATE 03/22 - We had a cancelleation so 20 3/4" blanks are now available again, first come first served...
**************
UPDATE 03/20 As of now, all blanks are spoken for. We still have the certificate issue to close, but that should be done soon. The blanks will soon ship to the USA, and to the buyers... Thank you all. Once the smoke clears, we might do another one, this time we will have larger quantities.
********************
UPDATE 03/20: 3/4" blanks are *GONE* (I have a few more, which will be saved for spares for bad blanks in the shipment), we are half way on the 5/8" blanks (40 more to go). 
And I am working on making a nice certificate.
****************
OK, finally after a long wait, this thing is really happening.

With the much appriciated help of Chris (who some of you might know as kent4Him), I'm now offering for sale Olivewood from the holyland of Israel, these blanks are all sorted and measured by me to make sure that you get only the best.

For starters, I am offering them in two categories
1. Blanks at least 3/4" by 5.5" (most are wider by a bit and closer to 6" but this is the minimum size for this category), Price $2.5 per blank
2. Blanks at least 5/8" by 5.5" (as above minimum sizes), Price $2  per blank

These blanks are highly figured, and are a pleasure to turn (the smell is to die for). I also have available additional blanks, which didn't make the cut, including lesser figure, defects which make them good only for half blanks or to become key-chains - if you have any interest in these please post here as well, and I will contact you. 

This is called a group buy since we are having a big saving here by doing the shipping in bulk to the USA from Israel, and saving some costs for you this way. I hope you all agree that this is a pretty good price! The price does not include shipping, which will be calculated according to the size of the order, I am told by Chris that a the flat rate box that will hold about 20 blanks would cost $4.05

To this price you need to add PayPal fees (if that is what you are using) of the PayPal fee of $0.30 + %0.3 per transaction. Once you post your order as a reply to this post, Chris will contact you with the payment details.

As soon as we get a minimum number of orders the shipment will leave Israel to Chris, so that you will get the blanks in the fastest time. The number of blanks I have for sale currently is limited (I didn't want to take to much of a risk since I have no idea of the demand), I have about 250-300 blanks altogther, so get your orders in early. Not to worry though, if this goes well, we might have this as an ongoing thing for your benefit, sort of like the Monty glue sale (which I admire!)

Thank you for reading.

Now for the interesting part, the pictures...
First here is a link to high resolution pictures on my Picasa Album http://picasaweb.google.com/meshel/OliveWoodBlanks

Also here are some pictures for your viewing pleasure. if you want more just ask...


----------



## LanceD (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd like 20 3/4" blanks. Let me know the payment details for Pay Pal.

Lance


----------



## melogic (Mar 19, 2007)

Do they come with the certificate of authenticity?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meshel_
> <br />No, they don't. I could write you a long and detailed explanation but to make it short, who would issue such a certificate? and on whose authority? what would make any cerificate that I give you make it worth anything? I could print out this nice paper, but what would it prove?



You are right, it proves nothing. But a nice certificat, about business card size, can look nice, impress the customer and be a selling tool, especially if it has the name of the Israel supplier.


----------



## meshel (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I deleted my original reply because I thought it a bit too harsh, and you just proved me right [B)] - it was too harsh. You are right, it would be a nice thing, at least something small and unpretensious. I will give this some thought, maybe I will print something and send it along with the package, adds a bit to the expenses but a nice service to the community... More updates on this in a couple of days.

Moshe


----------



## melogic (Mar 19, 2007)

As Frank says, it really makes it a nice selling tool. Every customer of mine that has purchased a pen made from the BOW has come to me for more pens just for the wood and certificate, and they are asking for more now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mdburn_em (Mar 19, 2007)

I'd like 20 5/8" blanks.


----------



## les-smith (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll take 10 of the 3/4 blanks.

Moshe,  I would be interested in some of your lesser figured wood.  Would you mind contacting me concerning it?  I would be interested in price, size and quantity.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll take 20 of the 3/4" ones IF I can get certificates with them, they make a BIG difference.. One certificate for each blank..


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 19, 2007)

Me too! I'll take 20 3/4 but only with the certificates!Yes one for each blank. 





> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />I'll take 20 of the 3/4" ones IF I can get certificates with them, they make a BIG difference..


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 19, 2007)

With one certificate of authenticity per blank, I'll take 20 of each.
Gary


----------



## cd18524 (Mar 19, 2007)

I would also like 20 of the 3/4" blanks.  Let me know paypal info.

Chris


----------



## airrat (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like 10 of the 3/4 and 5 of the 5/8, please send me paypal info.   Interested in the authenticity cards too.  People like to know where it came from and how it is cut.   I can always look at making my own for these.


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />........  Interested in the authenticity cards too.  People like to know where it came from and how it is cut.   <u>I can always look at making my own for these.</u>



QFT.  While it would be nice to have a certificate, it is really no more meaningful to a pen buyer coming from Moshe as coming from us.

I'd like 10 of the 3/4" blanks please.

jeff


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meshel_
> <br />
> To this price you need to add PayPal fees (if that is what you are using) of the PayPal fee of $0.30 + %0.3 per transaction. <br />



A correction here, the Paypal fee is $0.30 + 3.0%.

I will send Moshe a copy of one of the certificates that I have.  Hopefully we can get this ironed out in a day or so.

I will send out the Paypal information to those that did not state the need for a certificate.  Once we have confirmation of the certificate, I will send it to the rest.


----------



## ken11011 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll take 20 of the blanks. Option #1. Please Email me the Paypal amount.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 20, 2007)

<b>NEW **** They are all gone now ****</b>

Here is the running total of buyers.  I will update this posting with numbers as they come in.  

mdburn_em	20 Paid Shipped
cd18524	20 Paid Shipped
airrat	15 Paid Shipped
jeffj13	10 Paid Shipped
ken11011	20 Paid Shipped
les-smith	10 Paid Shipped
jjenk02	20 Paid Shipped
OKLAHOMAN	20 Paid Shipped
GaryMGg	40 Paid Shipped
Penguy 20 Paid Shipped
Dusty 5 Paid Shipped
lwalden 15 Paid Shipped

Total	3/4" - 150 5/8" - 85


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 20, 2007)

Correction: My order would be for 40 (20 of each size). Thanks, Gary


----------



## laspringer (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like 20 of the 5/8" Olivewood.

Alan


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris,

I've learned that if you say we can't take any more, put it in size 6, RED.

It won't help, but you will feel better.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />NEW **** At this point, we have filled our orders **** We cannot accept any more at this point.
> Here is the running total of buyers.  I will update this posting with numbers as they come in.



Like this!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 21, 2007)

It appears that, on WEDNESDAY the 21st, Chris found 20 more, so partially disregard above (until the 20 more are sold).


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />It appears that, on WEDNESDAY the 21st, Chris found 20 more, so partially disregard above (until the 20 more are sold).



Not found more.  Someone dropped out.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 22, 2007)

I would like to get 5 of the 3/4" blanks if they are still available with certificates, Please forward total payment and I will send it to you.
 Charles Hans (Dusty)


----------



## lwalden (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll take however many of the 3/4" blanks you have left- please send me paypal information.


----------



## hanau (Mar 25, 2007)

If there is anymore come available i would like 10.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 30, 2007)

<b>They're Here!!!!!  </b>[]

They arrived today.  I will begin sorting them.  Unfortunately, I left the spreadsheet at work, so I can't send any out until Monday or Tuesday.  They smell wonderful.  You should start seeing them before the Easter weekend.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 4, 2007)

I only have Gary's to get out.  It would be out already, but USPS does not like your address Gary.


----------



## latech15 (Apr 4, 2007)

Please put me on the list for the next shipment.  Authenticity cards or not.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 6, 2007)

We are all shipped and I have received word that they are starting to arrive.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 6, 2007)

Chris recived today. Tell Meshel that the blanks are 1st class and the certificates are the best I've seen!


----------



## penhead (Apr 6, 2007)

[] I want some too, ready for the next order..?? []





> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> <br />Chris recived today. Tell Meshel that the blanks are 1st class and the certificates are the best I've seen!


----------



## les-smith (Apr 6, 2007)

I got mine today.  Thanks.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 6, 2007)

I am going to need some also


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 6, 2007)

My package arrived today; I'll open it shortly.
Chris and Moshe, thanks very much for putting this together.

Having opened the box, I want to say these blanks look great and the Certificate of Authenticity is extremely nice too.
Great job gents.
Thanks again,
Gary


----------



## jjenk02 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got mine today and they look great. The certificates look good also.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 6, 2007)

If any bounce back let me know I would really like a dozen or so MORE if posible if anyone cancels I missed this ERRRR my e mail is below . Just let me knw if you have any left specialy the BIGGER ones .. 
pipes


----------



## cd18524 (Apr 7, 2007)

Received my package yesterday.  They look great.  Thanks for the effort.

Chris


----------



## melogic (Apr 7, 2007)

Can someone scan a card so the others of us that want to see it can? I would like to get in on the next group order.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 7, 2007)

Mark,here is a scan of the certificate that you asked for!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi y'all; just a note to those of you who are potentially as impatient as me.
I thought I'd microwave a blank and turn one of these today. 30 seconds, then 30 seconds, then .... [B)]
Instead, during the second 30 seconds I hear a couple'a pops and saw that the blank
had both oozed and split.
This is NOT a criticism of the blanks -- it is simply a Caveat Emptor informational post: microwave these blanks at your own risk.
I've done this before with other blanks, including olivewood, with success.
It may be that the highly figured blanks also contains oils that won't handle this stress. I'll be patiently?!?!? waiting for the rest of these to cure. []

Gary


----------



## meshel (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Hi y'all; just a note to those of you who are potentially as impatient as me.
> I thought I'd microwave a blank and turn one of these today. 30 seconds, then 30 seconds, then .... [B)]
> Instead, during the second 30 seconds I hear a couple'a pops and saw that the blank
> ...



Hi Gary,

I usualy turn them at this condition with no ill effects (I don't think they need to be nuked). Olive wood, once you do get a nice blank of it is quite stable to turn... Attention and patience must be applied when drilling and trimming, because the wood is very susceptible to those actions and might just bust. but the turning is easy and the smell is GREAT! I guess the oils in the wood keep it from checking further.

To all those who are enjoying their new blanks, I'm very happy, if any of you have any sort of problem, you are more than welcomed to contact me or Chris and explain, and we will do our best to help you. 

We are working on getting on a second buy, but it will take some time... whoever wants to be in the know is also welcomed to contact me and ask to be on the list by sending me an email, I will not add people to the list without their consent nor share this list with anyone else.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 7, 2007)

Received my blanks today also. Very nice. Thanks Chris and Meshel for the goodies. I am very anxious to turn the first one and see the results. I have never turned the BOW before. Nice job on the certificates also
 Chuck


----------



## jjensen (Apr 7, 2007)

If you get anymore cancellations, I would like to get a few.

Thanks,
Jim Jensen


----------



## Pipes (Apr 8, 2007)

I sent a E Mail to you If there is any more canceled I would love some []

pipes


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 8, 2007)

Will any olivewood burls be available?  I have recently turned a few and while I love olivewood, the burls are even better.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 8, 2007)

Pipes, check yer other email.


----------



## jeffj13 (Apr 11, 2007)

I received my blanks.  Thank you both very much.

jeff


----------



## meshel (Apr 12, 2007)

I would love to recieve pictures of your finished pens if you are willing.

Thanks


----------

